

Hacking Product Hunt – A Data-Driven Approach to Win at Product Hunt - edoventurini
https://medium.com/@edoventurini/hacking-product-hunt-fcbcc22875

======
haloklaus
Awesome article, gonna do that with my start-up Modescope

~~~
edoventurini
Thank you. Let me know how it goes.

------
anacleto
I hope to see something like this also for BetaList.

btw, really interesting.

Congrats.

~~~
edoventurini
Thank you. An analysis on BetaList would be very interesting. I'm adding it to
my TODO list! :)

~~~
keesj
Ping me at marc@betalist.com for API access!

